# Meet Zeek! My new Vizsla Puppy



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

I am extremely excited to finally become a member of a group like this. Some people who try to give me dog advice do not have a Vizsla so it is just simply not the same. Zeek is my 2.5 month old Vizsla puppy. He is very stubborn and likes to be in control. I have decided not to use click training and instead just use praise and treats when needed. He has been doing extremely well with being housebroken. We have taught him to sit at the dog when he has to go outside and that is working quite well. He still does chew some things and nip but we are correcting that and he is a puppy so that is expected of course. 
However my one questions is that sometimes when he is sleeping and we want to take him outside he tends to lash out at us and get really quite aggressive. We are trying to correct this by grabbing his snout and saying no but it does not seem to make an impression. Any advice?
My second question is about crate training. I will be starting work full time next week and will have time to come home during the middle of the day, however I was curious to find out what you do with your Vizsla before you go to work and when you come home. Would it be ok if we did our exercise when I came home at 5pm instead of in the morning? I am the only one who gets up in the morning so it is kind of difficult to get ready and try to play with the little guy. Also what do you recommend I do with him when I come home for lunch besides feed him and let him outside to go potty?

Any help will be greatly appreciated! I have never had a breed like this and love to hear others comments and success stories! Thanks you!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be in the same boat in a couple of weeks but i'm not going to lay hands on him.....personal choice. I don't feel that they know what is going on when you do that so it's not really correcting anything. it's just showing them that aggression is "ok".
good luck i'm sure i'll be back with similar questions!!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

o' yeah, you can't say meet my new guy and have no pics...i want puppy pics!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

how do you add images on this type of thing? :-\


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The easiest way is to add them as attachments. That option is at the bottom when you're composing a post.

Just a note about the clicker training. The clicker is a tool in something called operant conditioning, which is what you're doing already--treats and praise for doing things right. The clicker, IMO, makes it easier to do this. It's a consistent sound, and you can click the second he does something right, which helps reinforce the command. In reality, you only have a few moments after the dog does something to reinforce that with treats or praise. Using a marker word (ex: "Yes!") is roughly the same, though I have slightly better results with the clicker.

Is there a reason why you're waking him up to go outside? I understand puppies sleep a LOT, and sometimes you need them to go outside to go potty because you have to go to bed, or to sleep, or whatever. But understand--that's probably kind of scary! Imagine being in a deep sleep, then being woken up! I'd be a little snippy about it too. My dog never did this, but in the cases where he was being inappropriate, I found the best "punishment" to be social isolation. I wouldn't say a word, but I'd just turn my back on him. When that didn't deter him, I'd walk into a different room and shut the door. He learned pretty quickly what was and wasn't acceptable behavior. In my experience, grabbing the muzzle and saying "No!" would usually just rile my dog up even more. Also, just try to wake him more gently. I usually give my dog a few long, slow strokes down his side, and then gently nudge him. This is usually enough to wake him up.

When I started back at work, what I did was a quick little walk around our yard--maybe 3-5 minutes, then a 5 minute training session. That was usually enough. As he got older, then we'd start going on longer walks. He'd be put in his crate, I'd come home in the middle of the day to let him potty. We'd usually repeat the same process before the afternoon crating. You shouldn't have to exercise him a ridiculous amount, especially at this age, but a little bit helps. Leaving him a Kong with peanut butter in it can also help alleviate boredom. Now that's he 1, we usually do a bris 15-30 minute walk in the morning, then a 1 hour walk at night (to and from the park), with a 1 hour off-leash play session in between. Your dog will adjust to a certain schedule, but they are generally the most active in the morning and at night.

If you haven't already started, I would begin desensitizing him to being left alone in the crate immediately. He's very young, has always had his brothers and sisters or you around, and will not like being "abandoned." Plus they're pretty velcro-y dogs to begin with, and you don't want to freak him out too much about being left alone, lest he develops separation anxiety. Here's the way I did it: We would do our little routine, then I'd crate him. For the first day, I'd just go out of the house and then right back inside. The second day I'd stay out for 5 minutes. The third day I'd do 10 minutes, then 15 minutes, then 30 minutes, then 1 hour, then 2 hours. I'd usually stick around, just to hear if he was making any obnoxious noises (don't want to disturb the neighbors) and to determine how long he would cry. By the time I went back to work, he was used to being alone for up to 3 hours, and didn't cry at all. The trick is that you have to make the pup understand that being alone doesn't mean being alone forever--you'll come back eventually! Oh, and don't make a big fuss over him when you come back. Just open the crate door, go about your business, and then pet him once he's stopped acting nuts. Otherwise you'll just train your dog to think you coming home is a big deal to get anxious over.

Good luck, and don't be afraid to come with questions. Vizslas are high energy dogs that drive us crazy, but we love them anyway!


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

We also used the clicker to train and found it very effective. Clementine learned very quickly that a click meant "Yes!" and (more importantly) was able to understand exactly what actions will lead to treats (ex: the second her butt hits the floor). Rewarding her with praise after the click also works.

To answer your exercise question - when she was really little we started with walks in the morning (maybe 10 minutes at first, worked our way up to 30-45 minutes over time... funny to think that used to tire her out!), 30 minutes of play over lunch and another walk after work. At first she didn't really get the idea of fetch, so it worked best to kick a ball and race her to it. Clem is now about 7 months and has significantly upped her exercise need. Before work I take her off-leash in the woods for an hour and then my husband walks her for an hour after work. I'm definitely not a morning person, but watching her explore and run like crazy as the sun comes up has actually become my favorite part of the day! And the good news is she's so tired after that we don't have to come home over lunch.

Good luck with your little guy. It's a lot of work, but so incredibly worth it!


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

I take Zeek of leash outside to roam around our back yard every day. However we are working on him coming back when I say it is time to come in. How did you get Clem to start coming back and how long did it take for you to trust her to return to you when you let her off leash?


----------



## jazzollie (Jan 13, 2012)

"However my one questions is that sometimes when he is sleeping and we want to take him outside he tends to lash out at us and get really quite aggressive. We are trying to correct this by grabbing his snout and saying no but it does not seem to make an impression. Any advice?"
Us too! Our V was very dominant from the start and had what we called "puppy fits" ending in an attack of me or my husband, resulting in tears thru jeans and down coats- at 12 weeks! after searching a while we found a great trainer who showed us how to firmly hold her (so she couldn't do damage to us) until she calmed down, then all would be fine until the next fit- they lessened as she grew older and are nonexistant now that she's 4, but we also have worked long and hard at establishing rules for her as well as earning her trust thru lots of exercise, mentally and physically. Still if any of us waken her even when she's in a light sleep she will snap and sharpely growl in a terrifying way- we've learned we laugh it off and quickly/gently shove her on the floor until we're ready to invite her back to her sleeping spot, be it couch or bed. It sure scares the kids sometimes!


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I am using probably a similar holding technique. However for me it is not just when he is sleeping but if he is in a small spot and doesnt want to come out or something like that as well...we are working though  I am fully aware that having a V is a work in progress as well so fingers crossed this only can improve! 

It is all worth it when he snuggles up to me and wants to nap or cuddle!


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

_"How did you get Clem to start coming back and how long did it take for you to trust her to return to you when you let her off leash?"_

To be honest, I still don't totally trust her. There's a dog park near us that's 7 acres of wooded trails, so it's plenty of room for her to run but I still know she's fenced in. For the most part, she does good about coming when I call and only running where she can still see me (I think it's just a natural part of her "velcro" personality) but if there's a dog or person that she really wants to say hi to, her hearing becomes pretty selective. So I don't trust her in an open field or neighborhood with lots of distractions. When we first started taking her off leash, we kept a long leash attached so we could catch her more easily if she decided to venture off. (Even though the park is fenced in, 7 acres is still a lot of space to lose track of her!).


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

However we are working on him coming back when I say it is time to come in.

IMO, I think it's important NOT to practice recall only when your just about to go inside. Make sure your releasing him to play some more after he comes to you, this way he won't get the idea that coming to you means the end of a play session or walk.


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

How did you teach your V "Off" ? I know he is excited and wants to play but he is constantly jumping up on us. What did you do?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahhh great question with a Vizsla. To stop them jumping, I think you need to use the force Luke!   Or perhaps magic!  

Vizslas are very hind leggy dogs. Watch how they play. Often, on their hind legs, pawing each other. Hence, training this out of some V's can be an ongoing challenge. 

Ozkar my oldest, spends half the week with my ex, so he jumps on me for the first day when he comes home. Till he works out it's not OK. I tell him no first, ignore next, then go to another room and not take him. If ignoring fails, worse case scenario, pop him outside on his own. That he hates, but you have to be quick for them to link the two behaviours. 

I find now that he knows the rules, just a firm no and he gets the hang of it again pretty soon.

Astro is only 10 months and very occasionally will jump on me or someone, but it only happens if he is super excited or the person encourages him. I can stop him with a firm no if I see him preparing  I know the body movements and can predict if he is intending to jump and a quick no makes him do circles around their feet hinging in the middle getting a pat. (He really is a super docile, super sweet V this one though. I've never encountered one so relaxed.)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozark you needed a better divorce lawyer or you still love your X-the only thing in life I do not share is PIKE-just kidding LOL


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

I do not have a relaxed and calm V that is for sure! I know he is still a puppy but I think I have an over-hyper-active one that is for sure. He is taking a big toll on this house (my parents house that is...and they hate me for it!)!! What should I do?!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

At this age, they really need to be watched at every moment. I mean *every * moment! If you cant see him, he is apt to get into something he shouldn't. Its easier to keep him out of trouble, than to try to correct his behavior for getting into trouble.

We use a baby gate to keep Odin in the same room as we are, and never let him out of our sight. If we cant watch him 100%, he's got to go in his crate for his safety and the safety of our house!
Puppys also have the worlds shortest attention span, and V's especially like to be challenged. Have you tried treats in kong's (or peanut butter) to keep him occupied for a few minutes, and plenty of things for him to chew on (that are not your furniture or shoes!)

The game keep away is also a good one for getting some exercise in while they are very young and cant go out much.

Have you looked into a puppy class at your local training school? That will be a big help in getting you both started on basic commands, and something to challenge his mind.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not very experienced enough to give advice so take this with a grain of salt, but could it be possible that you might be giving him too much free-reign of the house?? Perhaps keeping on the leash in the house for a while so you can better monitor his behaviors and try to beat him to the punch before he can engage in these bad habits. I've read that it really helps to focus on creating good habbits right off the bat. They say that it's just as hard for them to break a good habit as it is to break a bad habit.


----------



## cathyl (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with moonbowsmommy. Our puppy, Maddie, was on a leash at all times in the house and outside until she was older (6/7 months). We now keep her and Alex contained in the area of the house they are allowed to be in. She will be 3 years old in April and is still puppy through and through, but she has become a fantastic dog, and we are finally reaping the rewards of our hard work. As Alex was from rescue and was 3 years old, he is very well behaved, but at 5 years old now, he can run with the best of them. Your hard work now will pay off later. Good luck, and enjoy your V.


----------



## cheaderbug (Jan 12, 2012)

I think the sectioning off of the house will definitely help. Today we bought a baby gate and then closed off some doors so Zeek can only be in the living room and kitchen where I can see him. I think that this will help out a lot. I also think that now that I am back to work and he will have consistent crate training, which should help as well. 

Do your V's eat right when they wake up or does it take a while? I noticed that he never wants to eat when he wakes up from sleeping, which doesnt help when I only have 20 minutes with him at home for lunch!


----------

